# Bought a new aquarium



## Brandyyy123 (Jan 29, 2011)

Hello everyone! I am new to these forums and I'm looking for some advice on starting my first cichlid tank. I already have a 45 gallon community tank and am buying a 50 gallon from a friend. I have a few questions, but I'll start with this one.

He has had the tank for 3 years and it is currently stocked with 40 convicts, and a catfish. He has two filters ( not sure of the brand) but they are both HOB. I want to start fresh so he is going to get rid of the convicts before I buy it. So my question, if I empty everything out ( decor, gravel, and water) will it take as long to cycle if I keep the same filters, add new water, and just add sand and some Texas holey rock? I want the tank completely cycled before I add fish. I am wanting to go with Mbuna cichlids eventually.


----------



## mk4gti (Jun 15, 2010)

ur gonna keep 40 cons in a 50 gal?


----------



## Brandyyy123 (Jan 29, 2011)

No. In my post, I stated that he is getting rid of them and that I am starting fresh with ZERO fish.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

I would recommend starting from the ground up no matter how long the cycle time. This way to don't get it populated with fish and decide to change the substrate.

You can however seed the tank with the old filter media not sure if you need to do anything to keep the filter active while you work on setting up the new tank. But yo could just take the filter from your community tank and seed with that.

Cichlids prefer certian water parameters, they don't require them. If you plan of playing with the water parameters I suggest you do this in a seperate container (5G bucket or 10G tank). I have found for my 37G African Cichlid tank that I can make 5G worth of fresh water with the Cichlids salt/buffer receipe then seperate it to gallon jugs and use 1G Chiclids Mix and 4G regular Salt/Water Conditioner and the parameters stay the same.


----------



## Brandyyy123 (Jan 29, 2011)

I think if I keep the filter media in tank water while I set up the new tank, the bacteria should survive.

What if I kept the catfish as a source of ammonia while the water cycles?


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Sure can, I believe a lot of people use guppies or other hearty fish as a source for cycling their tank. Just keep in mind when adding new fish you will have a mini cycle and the load on the tanks increases.

And no I'm not an expert and I don't have a lot of experience. But I can say since I started my first tank almost a year ago I've only lost my pleco and 2 snails (both in my guppy tank which was way to crowded).

I'm sure others will have better some concise information to provide you.


----------



## Brandyyy123 (Jan 29, 2011)

I was also thinking I could keep the decorations he currently has in his tank for a while. I plan to use Texas Holey Rock and have already ordered some. Could I put the THR in with the old decor and once everything balances, take out the old decor? Or would that mess with the cycle.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Brandyyy123 said:


> I was also thinking I could keep the decorations he currently has in his tank for a while. I plan to use Texas Holey Rock and have already ordered some. Could I put the THR in with the old decor and once everything balances, take out the old decor? Or would that mess with the cycle.


you may see a mini cycle, the bacteria will attach to the decor, substrate, everythign it can. But not a long cycle week tops. do a water change and it should be good.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

It shouldn't, one the cycle has been established adding to should effect anything just make sure you clean it throughly. However, I believe THR will effect the PH of the water, so soaking it in a bucket of water from the tank with (if you can) an air stone and powerhead should allow you to get an accurate test to see how it will effect the tank before adding it.

Again I find it's easier to test things in a bucket or another container before adding to a tank just to confirm what it will do if anything.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

You may luck out with a short cycle using the old filter media. A little sooner, anyway.


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

Even taking a tank apart and building it back up makes a mini cycle but since you have all the bacteria on the filter and the rest it may only take a few days to run its course, but cycling a tank there is no set time it's just a case of when it's done it's done.


----------



## Brandyyy123 (Jan 29, 2011)

Thanks for the help. I am getting the tank tomorrow, and I plan to add Pool filter sand and new water. Hopefully it doesn't take too long for the water parameters to get back to normal.

I'm still trying to decide which fish to get and I wanted to go with a blue/yellow combination. I've searched the boards some for this, but couldn't find a lot of info. What Mbuna go well with yellow labs? I read on another forum that Demasonis were a good choice if I get at least 12. Is this true, or is there another blue cichlid that would be more compatible?


----------



## verdifer (Sep 8, 2010)

I would use as much of the old water as possible, infact use as much as possible from your old tank as you can.


----------



## mec102778 (Feb 17, 2011)

Brandyyy123 said:


> Thanks for the help. I am getting the tank tomorrow, and I plan to add Pool filter sand and new water. Hopefully it doesn't take too long for the water parameters to get back to normal.
> 
> I'm still trying to decide which fish to get and I wanted to go with a blue/yellow combination. I've searched the boards some for this, but couldn't find a lot of info. What Mbuna go well with yellow labs? I read on another forum that Demasonis were a good choice if I get at least 12. Is this true, or is there another blue cichlid that would be more compatible?


I have Yellow Labs, Elc blue Johanni, Red Zebras, Acie(?). Bumble Bee, and some other lonely blue cichlid. They all seem very happy together some slight aggression (chassing only) but that's it.

as for the new tank completeing it's cycle, you can help it along by seeding from a used filter in the old tank. But it's only helps, still need to wait it out.


----------



## Brandyyy123 (Jan 29, 2011)

Picked up the tank yesterday and MAN was it filthy! I told the guy not to clean the tank because I wanted to keep the good bacteria, but I had no idea he hadn't cleaned it in a very long time. I dumped everything out and scrubbed for hours to remove algae. I am just going to start over completely because his filters and the filter media looked about 5 years old - gross.

I've scrubbed and scrubbed with hot water, but the tank still smells horrible - VERY fishy odor. Is there anything I can do to get rid of that smell?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

The old water will have very little bacteria in it. Take both filters and keep them running in a tub of tank water and the catfish that you are keeping. Set up the sand and deco that you want. Add the old deco for awhile. Fill , dechlorinate add both filters and the catfish. Tank should be ready to add more within a couple of days.


----------



## Totem44 (Mar 15, 2011)

I as well am cycling a 30 gallon tank I intend to put cichlids in. I've been thinking of using some crushed coral I have but I want to crush it even more so its more sandy. Any thoughts? Good idea? Bad idea?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Fill it up and pour some vinegar in it. Let it set about an hour then empty and rinse good. Should help a lot.


----------



## steampunk70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Brandyyy123 said:


> I've scrubbed and scrubbed with hot water, but the tank still smells horrible - VERY fishy odor. Is there anything I can do to get rid of that smell?


I think once you fill it and use a charcoal insert in the filter you'll be good to go...that smell should go away.

In regards to the color scheme your talking about with your fish, I have electric yellows and acei cichlids and the contrast is great. The acei are a nice blue with orangish yellow tips on their fins. I am not sure however if they are Mbuna. Good luck!!


----------

